# Semi-Auto Rifles: Common for 100 Years, mass shootings not



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Without a doubt a fact. One of those articles to bookmark for future correction of antis. This site is also the best site I have found for identify incidents of self-defense using firearms. They typically post a handful of incidents per day.



> Opponents of an armed population often claim that semi-automatic rifles are a new phenomena in the United States. That is false. One of the first successful semi-automatic or self loading rifles was the Remington Model 8 above. It was patented in 1900 by John Moses Browning. Commercial production started in 1906. It was a successful design, used in the hunting fields, in law enforcement, and had limited usage in the U.S. military. The model 8 was modified a bit in 1936 and become the model 81, which was produced until 1950.


GUN WATCH: Semi-Auto Rifles: Common for 100 Years: Mass Shooters, Not


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The rifle itself has no moral stature, since it has no will of its own. Naturally, it may be used by evil men for evil purposes, but there are more good men than evil, and while the latter cannot be persuaded to the path of righteousness by propaganda, they can certainly be corrected by good men with rifles -- Jeff Cooper (1920-2006)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As the site points out, it is the devolution of our social values,

along with the liberal's release of the mentally ill from confinement.

All those for the most part,

would have been confined as dangerous people prior to their liberation in the late 60's by the left.

Those same policies continue as of today, and the people suffer.

It seems in most cases these sociopathic animals discard their medications and go on a rampage.

The left feels the medication is the humane way to treat the problems, we see the failure and the blame is shifted.

As the Judaeo/Christian values dissipate the country as a whole slides into a self destruction penchant.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> As the site points out, it is the devolution of our social values,
> 
> along with the liberal's release of the mentally ill from confinement.
> 
> ...


The NWO elites know exactly what's happening, it's all part of population control, it's easier to manipulate a population to self destruct then it is to destroy, disarmament through brainwashing is the key to control.....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> As the site points out, it is the devolution of our social values,
> 
> along with the liberal's release of the mentally ill from confinement.
> 
> ...


Another big driver of this is the young boys who grew up and matured just fine 100 years ago are now medicated into zombie land to control such things as ADD, ADHD, Hyperactivity, and on and on. This is one common thread that runs through the vast majority of mass shootings.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a 26 year old grandson that was raised on Ritalin ( babysitter in a bottle), he is the reason we went from a gun cabinet to a gun safe.....the guy is living on the edge, but he his still on the street......tried to get him help, but he refuses....


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Devils' advocate:

Clyde Barrow did favor and frequently use a sawed-off BAR. The police quickly learned that hiding behind their cars to return fire was not an option.
That's why they ambushed and killed him and Bonnie. Once you gave him a chance to return fire, it was game-over. Maybe if Clyde was prescribed Ritalin? 

But he was an exception. Almost all crime with a firearm, then and now, involves a hand gun.
Regulating any rifle makes no sense from a public policy / statistical reasoning. But Libs don't reason. They fear-monger.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Goes back a lot early then 100 years.

Thomas Jefferson Purchased The First 'Assault Rifle' In 1780 | Truth Revolt


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Goes back a lot early then 100 years.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson Purchased The First 'Assault Rifle' In 1780 | Truth Revolt


Goes back further than that.

Puckle Gun
Pepperbox
Volley Gun


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

GUN WATCH: 110 Years of Semi-Auto Hunting Rifles


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Another big driver of this is the young boys who grew up and matured just fine 100 years ago are now medicated into zombie land to control such things as ADD, ADHD, Hyperactivity, and on and on. This is one common thread that runs through the vast majority of mass shootings.


This is the biggest issue as I see it. They are medicated and warehoused without being taught how to deal with life. Now a days, something bothers Johnny, give him a pill. Just don't bother the parents or interrupt what they are doing. Parents don't teach kids how to cope. They ship their kids off to day care and then school to be indoctrinated without ever taking hand in their owns kids behavior.

The lack of discipline because of the fear of child abuse accusations from a politically correct society has muted the parents authority and credibility. These kids grow up knowing they won't be touched.

My Dad, and my Mother for that matter, did not subscribe to political correctness when it came to my brother and I. Not back then. We messed up we caught hell, one way or the other. I can tell you about a night at 4 in the morning and me, musta been 14 or 15, sneaking in the back door drunker then holy hell. My Dad being an ex golden gloves boxer, I never knew what hit me. :beaten:


----------

